# Irritable bowel syndrome in the elderly



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Nippon Rinsho. 2006 Aug;64(8):1516-20. Links [Irritable bowel syndrome in the elderly][Article in Japanese]Sasaki D, Fukushi T, Sato K, Takimoto M, Nakahata H, Munakata A. Health Administration Center, Hirosaki University.Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) is a very common gastrointestinal disorder. The prevalence of IBS is about 10-15% of the general population. Epidemiological studies suggested that the prevalence of IBS decreased with age, but IBS remains an important gastrointestinal illness in the aged. But there has been very few research examining on IBS in elderly. Whether advancing age impacts on IBS is largely unknown and how the disorder manifest in the elderly remains unclear. Aging is connected with an increasing prevalence of many chronic neurological difficulties, cardiovascular diseases and mental disabilities. The management of the IBS needs to take the age-related issues into account in elderly. Clinical therapeutic trials should be undertaken in elderly people to ascertain treatment.PMID: 16898624 [PubMed - in process]


----------

